# Chainsaw chain sharpeners



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

Anyone use/like the electric sharpeners?

I do okay sharpening them by hand, but I'm kind of slow at it. I was wondering if the electric (the ones that look like a little chop saw) sharpeners were worth it.


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

Ron_J said:


> Anyone use/like the electric sharpeners?
> 
> I do okay sharpening them by hand, but I'm kind of slow at it. I was wondering if the electric (the ones that look like a little chop saw) sharpeners were worth it.


Many of the low end electric chain grinders are just that, low end, that produce low end results. 

If you have a variety of chain types for you may wish to invest in a tool which has the adjustability to handle those particular types of saw chain.
Amazon.com : Oregon 410-120 120V Bench/Wall Mounted Saw Chain Grinder, Professional Sharpener for Chainsaw Chains, Sharpens Oregon, Stihl, Husqvarna Chains and More : Garden & Outdoor 

If you are dealing with only one style chain, find one matched to that chain and you can probably save some money.
Oregon Mini Bench Mount Chain Sharpener, Model# 310-120 | Northern Tool


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I use the Dremel chainsaw sharpener. I'm not a pro, but it works fine for me and it's quick and easy.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

Dave McCann said:


> Many of the low end electric chain grinders are just that, low end, that produce low end results.
> 
> If you have a variety of chain types for you may wish to invest in a tool which has the adjustability to handle those particular types of saw chain.
> Amazon.com : Oregon 410-120 120V Bench/Wall Mounted Saw Chain Grinder, Professional Sharpener for Chainsaw Chains, Sharpens Oregon, Stihl, Husqvarna Chains and More : Garden & Outdoor
> ...


The second one was what I was looking at. Are they considerably quicker than filing by hand?


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

Ron_J said:


> The second one was what I was looking at. Are they considerably quicker than filing by hand?


The 319 series is on the low end of the models offered by Oregon. I suspect it will be considerably slower than the 620 model that I am familiar with. The link below (scroll down the page) has a good comparison chart showing all 4 series.
Amazon.com: Oregon 620-120 Professional 120V Bench Grinder, Universal Saw Chain Sharpener with Hydraulic Clamping Assistance, for All Chainsaw Chains, Sharpens Oregon, Stihl, Husqvarna Chains and More: Garden & Outdoor


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

i bought this oregon chainsaw sharpening guide back in 1980
turned me into a chainsaw sharpening pro in seconds
it's all i'll ever use, small enough to carry in your pocket 
i'll sharpen any saw for my neighbors too
roughly $10 everywhere


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

Recently bought one of these, well a knock off and I am 100% sold! I read the reviews. Watched a couple of videos and this is the tool. I keep in my Jeep and if I hit the dirt with it, 5 minutes and it is like new.
Took a little getting used to using it but again, I love these and wouldn't hesitate to buy another one. Price of the Stihl seems high butafter using the knock off it doesn't look so high. They are that good.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

it helps to have a decent vise to hold the bar/saw as you sharpen. can't say enough about that.

@ 3 strokes per tooth, you can be done before you get the electric one plugged in. i run the file on them everytime one goes out the barn door, so they never get too bad.

never saw one like jeffs


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

_Ogre said:


> i bought this oregon chainsaw sharpening guide back in 1980
> turned me into a chainsaw sharpening pro in seconds
> it's all i'll ever use, small enough to carry in your pocket
> i'll sharpen any saw for my neighbors too
> roughly $10 everywhere


This is what I have and use. Like I said, I like the results, just seems a little slow. But then again I don't really have much to compare it too.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

TimPa said:


> *it helps to have a decent vise to hold the bar/saw as you sharpen*. can't say enough about that.
> 
> @ 3 strokes per tooth, you can be done before you get the electric one plugged in. i run the file on them everytime one goes out the barn door, so they never get too bad.
> 
> never saw one like jeffs


This might be part of my problem. I don't put it in a vice. Hold the bar with one hand and the file in the other.

It also takes me more than 3 strokes to get the file to skate across the tooth. 

It's not like I am getting paid for my time, and very rarely in a big hurry. Maybe I'm just looking for an excuse to buy more tools.


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Jun 25, 2010)

Kudzu said:


> Recently bought one of these, well a knock off and I am 100% sold! I read the reviews. Watched a couple of videos and this is the tool. I keep in my Jeep and if I hit the dirt with it, 5 minutes and it is like new.
> Took a little getting used to using it but again, I love these and wouldn't hesitate to buy another one. Price of the Stihl seems high butafter using the knock off it doesn't look so high. They are that good.


I absolutely agree. I bought one for each of my different chains. a slight learning curve, but after that it's a piece of cake.


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

Maintenance Man said:


> I absolutely agree. I bought one for each of my different chains. a slight learning curve, but after that it's a piece of cake.


Before I tried this, regardless what I tired after 2-3 sharpenings the chain started cutting sideways, not in a straight line. I would end up having to have it sharpened to straighten it out. Not any more.


----------



## redeared (Feb 7, 2019)

I used a Belsaw/Foley sharpener for 20+ years and I loved it and made money sharpening chains for a lot of people. The trick with the chop style sharpeners is that you have to adjust the pawl because when you change the angle for the other teeth you will not get the same length of tooth, I would use a micrometer to adjust it to match the other sharpened teeth so that it cuts straight. Also have a guide to adjust the height of the raker, I had a separate stone wheel just for that. There are different sharping guide lines between chisel and micro chains. 
There is always the possibility of hitting some grit or nail, not all wood is clean, hand sharpening that out could take hours. 
15 years ago when I stopped doing firewood I gave it to my son who does a lot of tree work and he is still using it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Ron_J said:


> Anyone use/like the electric sharpeners?
> 
> I do okay sharpening them by hand, but I'm kind of slow at it. I was wondering if the electric (the ones that look like a little chop saw) sharpeners were worth it.


Myself I use a metal cutting carborundum blade on a bench grinder. I think it sharpens the blades better than new.


----------



## redeared (Feb 7, 2019)

Steve Neul said:


> Myself I use a metal cutting carborundum blade on a bench grinder. I think it sharpens the blades better than new.


How do you hold it to get the correct angle and depth?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

redeared said:


> How do you hold it to get the correct angle and depth?


There is a pretty narrow angle to fit the blade into the link without hitting the link next to it. I just hold the chain freehand up to the tooth and grind as much as needed to put a point back on it. I usually start away from the tip and pull the chain toward the tip. Sometimes if I have to take a lot off it will leave a burr on the point which I dress by lightly grinding the top of it on the side of a regular grinding wheel. 

I believe in the mid 1980's when I bought my first chainsaw all that was available, at least at the store where I shop was a tool you hand file a blade to sharpen it. I looked at that and thought I would throw the blades away before I did that so when the blade got dull I took the chain to the grinder to see what I could do there. I had already fitted the grinder with a carborundum blade because I was making shaper knives for my shop.


----------



## redeared (Feb 7, 2019)

I have to say that is a pretty inaccurate way to sharpen a chain saw. Your not having all teeth the same lenght, angle, and depth, so some teeth are doing all the work and others not much. It maybe fine for pine but not hard woods. There are 4 angles to properly sharpen a chain saw pretty hard to do freehand. Field touch up is okay, but I would carry 3 spare chains with me, easier to swap out with a fresh chain than sharpening it by hand. I used to cut about 15 cords of fire wood a year, and not having a properly sharpen chain is very fatiguing to use.








Chainsaw Sharpening Angles Chart Ultimate Guide Forever


While sharpening a chainsaw chain, always secure the perfect chainsaw sharpening angles in the cutter as it's necessary for excellent cutting performance.




www.bestconsumersreview.com


----------



## Lennyzx11 (Dec 14, 2019)

Kudzu said:


> Recently bought one of these, well a knock off and I am 100% sold! I read the reviews. Watched a couple of videos and this is the tool. I keep in my Jeep and if I hit the dirt with it, 5 minutes and it is like new.
> Took a little getting used to using it but again, I love these and wouldn't hesitate to buy another one. Price of the Stihl seems high butafter using the knock off it doesn't look so high. They are that good.


I agree. I’ve tried a few different ways and can sharpen by hand. This is the go to for me.

BTW Pferd is the company that actually makes these for Stihl. They’ll be in blue instead of the pretty orange though.

Pferd 17301 Sharp CS-X Chain Saw Sharpener https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003M4LGP...abc_M3DTB843QVRPCRMYAN1A?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

_Ogre said:


> i bought this oregon chainsaw sharpening guide back in 1980
> turned me into a chainsaw sharpening pro in seconds
> it's all i'll ever use, small enough to carry in your pocket
> i'll sharpen any saw for my neighbors too
> roughly $10 everywhere


Once the saw quits throwing big chips, I hit the chain with the file. I used to heat with wood and cut quite a few cords every year. I wouldn't wait until I had a vise and outlet plug, 5 minutes later I was cutting wood again. I owned 1 saw with 1 chain and never bought another chain until it was worn out. 
I know people that have 6 chains, carrying 3 with them in the field, spending an hour swapping chains and pay someone else to sharpen them. Waste of time and money in my opinion


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

Lennyzx11 said:


> Pferd 17301 Sharp CS-X Chain Saw Sharpener https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003M4LGP...abc_M3DTB843QVRPCRMYAN1A?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


That is the one I have. Did not realize that made them for Stihl though.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks for posting that, never seen them. always just used a file or one with the gauge on top. i like that it also files the raker to the correct height - great!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

redeared said:


> I have to say that is a pretty inaccurate way to sharpen a chain saw. Your not having all teeth the same lenght, angle, and depth, so some teeth are doing all the work and others not much. It maybe fine for pine but not hard woods. There are 4 angles to properly sharpen a chain saw pretty hard to do freehand. Field touch up is okay, but I would carry 3 spare chains with me, easier to swap out with a fresh chain than sharpening it by hand. I used to cut about 15 cords of fire wood a year, and not having a properly sharpen chain is very fatiguing to use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are two ways to sharpen a chain, by "eye" and with a sharpening guide or device.
I have been doin' it by "eye" for over 40 years, so I'm pretty good at it by now. However, the Stihl guide I recently purchased will insure that all the heights and angles are the same. Mine done by eye are "real" close, and for chain saw work that's close enough. You can telll when a chain has gone wonky and needs a sharpening. You can tell even quicker if you see a spark when sawing. That's doesn't always means all the teeth are dull, just a few. It may still work and you can keep going if it's still cutting fairly well. There are times when stopping to sharpen just isn't in the cards. Yard trees are THE most likely to have a long forgotten nail or hook embedded in them, so you have to be more careful with those.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I remembered this great video which tested all the popular chain saw sharpeners:


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

Lennyzx11 said:


> I agree. I’ve tried a few different ways and can sharpen by hand. This is the go to for me.
> 
> BTW Pferd is the company that actually makes these for Stihl. They’ll be in blue instead of the pretty orange though.
> 
> ...


can you replace the files on these? i see that they come with files already, just wondering if i can change the file size for different saws/chains. does any one know? thanks


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

You can replace the files but I don't think you can use it on different size chains. When I bought I had to know the chain size to order so I am assuming it is more than just file dia. But has to do with the heights of the files also.


----------

